# Advice please



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Going on a solo trip friday, so I decided it would be a great day to spend some time polishing up on my Fly fishing. I recently picked up some new clousers in an array of colors and I am dying to try them out.

I would like to throw something topwater early and move to a little deeper water later in the morning to throw the Clouser. Does anyone have any suggestions on where a good place to start would be. I typically launch at Shoreline in Gulfbreeze and fish according to the winds. I really enjoy slowly working the grass around the shorelines and around docks and piers. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!\

:letsdrink


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You might check the docks around the canal mouths at Tiger Point. You just might run into slot reds coming out of the canals. I have been hearing about a lot of small specks around Oriole beach. If you throw topwaters you will probably pick up some decent fish. This cold spell we are having for a couple of nights is not going to help though. If the wind turns out of the South you can shoot over to the Island side and Fish the Big Sabine. Heck even if the fish aren't tearing it up it sure is pretty over there.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, thank you for the info!!


----------

